# Mücken...



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juni 2013)

Wollt mal fragen, was ihr gegen Mückenstiche auf der Tour macht?

Ich hab auf unseren letzten zwei Touren jeweils alle Mückenstiche abbekommen. (Einmal 9!!! und gestern wieder drei) 
Problem dabei ist, dass die heftigst anschwellen (und dann auch auf der gesamten Fläche jucken wie Hulle). Einer von gestern am Unterarm hat sich auf ca. 15 cm Länge und die volle Innenseite des Unterarms ausgebreitet, obwohl ich gleich zu Hause Fenistil Gel draufgetan hab. 

Falls jemand nen Tipp hat, wäre ich dankbar.
Egal ob vorbeugend (was am Besten wäre), oder nachher.



(Und warum greifen die nur mich an und nicht meinen Mann? Gehen die immer auf die Schwächsten in der Gruppe?)


----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2013)

Von Mücken werd ich nicht so oft gestochen, dafür mehr von Bremsen gebissen, deren Bisse bei mir ebenfalls immer ausarten. Unterwegs mache ich allerdings nichts, versuche nicht irgendwo im Unterholz stehen zu bleiben, denn dann werde ich sofort attackiert.

Habe immer Soventol mit Hydrocort zu hause, da Fenistil bei mir gar nicht hilft.
Cetirizin hab ich ebenfalls zu hause, hilft gut, nehme es aber nicht gern, da es mich am nächsten Tag super müde macht.

Hast es schon mit Autan probiert? Finds bei Mücken gut.

Hilfreich, allerdings sehr teuer, sind Umschläge mit Retterspitz.

Warum sie nur auf dich losgehen ist eine gute Frage, warscheinlich verströmst du einen Duft, den Mücken anziehend finden (die fiesen Bremsen gehen auch nur auf mich los.... ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saba2010 (15. Juni 2013)

Da scheinen sie Dich zu mögen, kenne ich auch... Vorweg Autan hilft bei mir und im Falle des Stichs einen Elektro-Klicker. Die helfen bei mir Super und ich habe keine Quaddeln und so mehr.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. Juni 2013)

ahja. Autan werd ich dann demnächst immer nehmen. Dachte, das hält nur Zecken ab...
 @Saba2010: Was ist das für ein "Eeektro-Klicker" und wie funktioniert sowas?


----------



## Saba2010 (15. Juni 2013)

Das Ding gibt so einen Mini-strompicks ab, ich weiß nicht genau, wie es funktioniert, aber bei mir tut's es meistens. Es lindert den Juckreiz und die Schwellung ziemlich stark. Hier mal ein Beispiel : click gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern online und in der Apotheke.


----------



## NordBirke (15. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2013)

Dieses "Gadget" hilft bei mir leider nicht bei Bremsenbissen . 
Diese Biester beissen sogar durch Jeans.

Vorbeugend gegen Bremsenbisse hilft bei mir nur frischen Knobi zu essen. Dazu braucht es allerdings ein tolerantes Umfeld


----------



## Apnea (15. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zwar ein Kerl, aber..... Antibrumm Forte. Komischer Name, wirkt aber. In Schweden, wo man je nach Ecke von den Mücken sonst regelrecht ausgesaugt wird, hat das Zeug mich stichfrei gehalten.


----------



## Grusel (15. Juni 2013)

Hatten letztes Jahr nen Rennen in Lapland. Autan, Off etc haben alle versagt, http://www.punkkiassa.fi/ Das Zeug hat geholfen  Ist aber auch nicht ganz ohne...


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Juni 2013)

Hey,

Ich habe den AUTAN AKUT Spray 8ml der passt in jede Rückentasche oder auch in den Rucksack!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Juni 2013)

Zum vorbeugen autan, wenns passiert ist: bite away (ja mir hilft das!) + Kräuter Gel aus dem dm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Juni 2013)

Ich war noch in ner Apothek und bin da gut beraten worden (eigentlich das erste Mal, dass ich in ner Apotheke wirklich beraten wurde und nicht nur zum Kauf verführt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Prophylaktisch Autan, oder, wenn das nicht hilft das auch hier im Thread schon erwähnte Antibrumm (forte). Da ich aber ne empfindliche Haut hab und Autan eh zu Hause steht, hieß es, ich soll es erst damit versuchen, sei verträglicher.

Falls doch ne Mücke zusticht, habe ich jetzt essigsaure Tonerde belkommen. Kleine Flasche mit ner (komischerweise) karen Flüssigkeit. Davon wird 1 EL auf ein Glas Wasser gemischt, ein Tuch damit getränkt und als WIckel zum Kühlen aufgelegt. Wirkt noch besser, wenn das Fläschchen vorher auch im Kühlschrank steht.
Ich muss sagen, das hat mir mehr geholfen als diverse Fenistil, Systral etc... Und dadurch, dass das Tuch nass ist, kühlt es vermutlich lnger als so ein Gel, was bei mir nicht mehr gekühlt hat, sobald es getrocknet war.

Danke euch allen für die Tipps, wollte euch nur mal meine Ergebnisse mitteilen.

Konnte gestern trotz Unterarm in Popeye-Ausmaßen biken, auch wenn es sich bei Schotterabfahrten und Schlaglöchern irgendwas zwischen 1000 Ameisen und nem blauen Fleck anfühlte


----------



## HappyGhost (17. Juni 2013)

vor paar Jahren war ich mal in Bulgarien auf ner Jagd im Wald dabei, dabei haben mich die Schnaken vorkommen zerstochen glaub so um die 20 Stiche. Als mich die Frauen dann im Dorf gesehen haben, haben die mir gleich ne Flasche Schnaps gegeben damit hab ich dann die Stellen eingerieben. Und siehe da des funktionierte   Schnaps ist als auch zur äußerlichen Anwendung gut


----------



## niceann (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da auch soo meine Probleme mit den Mückenstichen.
Habe nun in der Apotheke eine Mittel zum auf die Haut sprühen bekommen.
Es heißt Nobite und bisher habe ich echt  Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Das Mittel vor der Tour auf sprühen und die Mückenstiche werden nicht so DICK!!

Grüße Niceann


----------



## lieblingsschaf (19. Juni 2013)

Mücken sind lästig aber es geht, Bremsen sind die Hälle und geben handtellergroße Placken!
Ich steh ja bei sowas eher auf die "natürliche" Variante statt "Anti-Brumm" etc. Meine Wahl fällt auf Nelkenöl und das funktioniert super. Gibts in ausreichender Größe bei den Pferdeleuten und man erstickt auch nich wirklich durch den Geruch.
https://www.equiva.com/sp-naturlicher-insektenschutz/

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (19. Juni 2013)

Ein simpler, aber nicht für alle ganz leicht umzusetzender Trick: Die Mücke tot hauen, wenn sie Sticht und dann bewusst nicht wieder hin fassen. Also keinesfalls kratzen. Dann ist bei mir nach paar Stunden alles wieder weg. Angenehm ist auch ein Bad im kalten See, falls du einen in der Nähe hast.
Ich wohne im Leipzig. In den regelmäßig überfluteten Auwäldern gibts jedes Jahr Mücken ohne Ende. Meine Freundin hatte schon mal über 100 Stiche bei 5-10 Minuten Reifenwechsel. Mich stechen sie noch lieber, aber weil ich nicht kratze, schwellen die Stiche nicht an und ich kann sie nicht zählen.  
Meine Freundin kratzt den ganzen Tag und jammert dann sehr. 
Zum Glück bekommt man von Mücken hier noch keine Seuchen...


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Juni 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Mücken sind lästig aber es geht, Bremsen sind die Hälle und geben handtellergroße Placken!
> Ich steh ja bei sowas eher auf die "natürliche" Variante statt "Anti-Brumm" etc. Meine Wahl fällt auf Nelkenöl und das funktioniert super. Gibts in ausreichender Größe bei den Pferdeleuten und man erstickt auch nich wirklich durch den Geruch.
> https://www.equiva.com/sp-naturlicher-insektenschutz/
> 
> ...



Hey, das klingt doch mal gut. Danke für den Tip!
Wenn sich der Kram bewährt, nehme ich ihn in den nächsten Südafrika-Urlaub mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2013)

... klar , dass so ein fred im lo aufgemacht wird ..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Kram bewährt, nehme ich ihn in den nächsten Südafrika-Urlaub mit.



Ich hab festgesellt, dass man Mückenzeug lieber vor Ort kauft. Meist gibt´s da Mittel, die gegen die lokalen Mücken wesentlich besser helfen als das, was man von zu Hause mitbringt. Über Autan lachen sich z.B. die Mücken in Australien echt schlapp. Da habe ich gute Erfahrung mit rid gemacht, das hilft dafür hier oder in Österreich nix. Ich kauf hier nichts für den Urlaub mehr.


----------



## Tesla71 (19. Juni 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab festgesellt, dass man Mückenzeug lieber vor Ort kauft. Meist gibt´s da Mittel, die gegen die lokalen Mücken wesentlich besser helfen als das, was man von zu Hause mitbringt. Über Autan lachen sich z.B. die Mücken in Australien echt schlapp. Da habe ich gute Erfahrung mit rid gemacht, das hilft dafür hier oder in Österreich nix. Ich kauf hier nichts für den Urlaub mehr.



Autan hat in Südafrika zwei Jahre erfolgreich seinen Dienst getan. Aber der Geruch ist schon übel. 

Wenn Zedan weniger aufdringlich ist und wirkt, wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Alternative.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (19. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hey, das klingt doch mal gut. Danke für den Tip!
> Wenn sich der Kram bewährt, nehme ich ihn in den nächsten Südafrika-Urlaub mit.



Uh! Bei Südafrika nimm lieber die Antibrumm-Chemiekeule. Malaria wäre schon blöd.


----------



## Tesla71 (20. Juni 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Uh! Bei Südafrika nimm lieber die Antibrumm-Chemiekeule. Malaria wäre schon blöd.



Autan hat, wie gesagt, gewirkt. Würde ich auch wieder mitnehmen, nur der Geruch stört mich halt. 
Zedan wäre da echt mal einen Test wert und natürlich auch für's Radfahren besser geeignet, wenn es nicht so penetrant riecht. 

Malarone nehme ich als Prophylaxe, weil ich im Urlaub keine Lust auf Arztbesuche habe.


----------



## suro (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin ja gegen jede Art von Stichen allergisch, manchmal mehr (und besonders bei Hitze) und manchmal weniger. Wenn ich stark allerigisch reagiere, muss ich mir sogar Cortisonspritzen geben lassen.

Autan tut bei mir gute Dienste. Mich stört der Geruch nicht. Und wenns doch mal zu einem Stich kommt, dann kühle ich. Je schneller, desto besser. Autan kommt bei mir selbst auf die Kleidung, denn die Viecher stechen durch die Klamotten. 

Bei Bremsenstichen sollte man aufpassen. Mich hat vor 4-5 Jahren eine gestochen und dann ist Borrelliose ausgebrochen. Dagegen sind Zecken nicht wirklich gefährlich. Bei Zecken hat man noch die Möglichkeit, das wenn man sie innerhalb von 24 Stunden raus macht, das da gar nix passiert. 
Nicht alle Bremsen übertragen das, aber es gibt welche! 

Meine Hausärztin war der Meinung , das gibts nicht, aber das gibts doch!


----------



## hummel100 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

bei mir hat Autan überhaupt nicht gewirkt.

Demnächst werde ich mal Kokosöl ausprobieren.

Hier ein Artikel dazu:

http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/schutz-vor-stechmuecken-ia.html



Gruß
hummel100


----------



## sandee.d (22. Juni 2013)

hausmittelchen: zwiebel! betroffene stellen schön einreiben damit...mach ich jetzt nämlich auch. gegen den geruch kann man dann aber leider nichts machen...


----------



## Cosmopolitan87 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das mit den Mückenstichen kenne ich nur zu gut. Leider konnte mich noch kein Produkt wirklich überzeugen. Selbst wenn ich mir Autan auf die Klamotten sprühe werde ich mehrmals durch Hosen etc. gestochen. Das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich extrem allergisch auf Mückenstiche reagiere. Wie schon bei ein paar anderen hier beschrieben, schwillt die Stelle total an und der Stich breitet sich als riesengroßer roter Fleck aus. Einmal hatte ich es so schlimm, dass meine Beine richtig angeschwollen waren, sodass man nicht mal mehr den Knöchel sehen konnte. Im Krankenhaus wurde mir sofort Fenistil und Cortison in die Venen gespritzt. Kein Arzt konnte mir bisher irgendwas empfehlen, meistens bekommt man nur gesagt, dass es gegen Mücken leider noch nichts effektives gibt.
Wenn jemand außer Antibrumm, Autan, Zwiebeln und dem Klicker noch was tolles hat bitte Bescheid sagen!  Kann ja nicht sein, dass man sich alle 6 Wochen Cortison spritzen lassen muss, damit man die Sommerzeit angenehm erleben kann. ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Juni 2013)

Also, mich hat am WE eine erwischt, kurz bevor ich Autan auftragen konnte, direkt am Ellbogen, und als ich abends heimkam, hatte der Stich schon wieder angefangen, sich auszubreiten. 
Ich hab dann diese essigsaure Tonerde angemixt und ein damit getränktes Zewa auf die Stelle gelegt. Damit das nicht wegrutscht, hab ich's mit so ner Mullbinde festgemacht. Sah aus, als wär ich gefährlich gestürzt und ich musst jedem erklären "Nee, ist nur ein Mückenstich". Aber größer geworden ist der Stich nicht mehr, ich musst halt alle paar Stunden das Tuch neu eintunken und dranwickeln, auch nachts.
Und heut ist fast nichts mehr zu sehen... 
Weiterer Vorteil: Man hat nachts keine Chance, unwillkürlich zu kratzen und damit was zu verschlimmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexissorbas (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe von Autan ein Spray auch gegen tropische Mücken - riecht super angenehm und hilft auch noch super!

Gegen die Bremsen: einfach mal in den Reitsportladen gehen - da gibt es genug Auswahl. Ganz gut hilft "Bremse Bremse" stinkt zwar furchtbar aber hilft....

Ich hab mir bei ebay ein Konzentrat gekauft, dass wird daheim einfach mit Wasser vermischt und kann dann aufgesprüht werden. Und wenn ich das für mein Pferd hernehmen kann, nehm ich das auch für mich....


----------



## Sansarah (27. Juni 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen. AntiBrumm ist einfach unschlagbar 
Da kann man beobachten, wie die Mücken um einen herumkreisen, aber nicht stechen  (auch Bremsen^^)

http://www.antibrumm.com/?gclid=CLXC-eSChLgCFWLHtAodhXMA7w


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Vorbeugend hilfreich ist meiner Erfahrung nach, nicht-duftendes Shampoo/Duschbad/Deo zu benutzen. Die oft süßlichen Gerüche locken die Viecher teils nämlich erst richtig an.


----------



## --- (28. Juni 2013)

Echte MTBlerinnen und MTBler verwenden natürlich Ballistol-Stichfrei! Taugt auch zur Zeckenabwehr (als Gabeldeo taugt es NICHT!).

-> http://www.ballistol.de/45-0-Stichfrei.html


----------



## jboe (5. Juli 2013)

Kennt irgendjemand etwas gegen Mücken für Kinder unter 2 Jahren?

Vielen Dank, falls jemand hilft!


----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Kennt irgendjemand etwas gegen Mücken für Kinder unter 2 Jahren?
> 
> Vielen Dank, falls jemand hilft!



Ja, ein Moskitonetz.

Und Fliegengitter an Türen und Fenstern.

Chemie ist tabu bei so kleinen Kindern.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...(Einmal 9!!! und gestern wieder drei) ...





HappyGhost schrieb:


> ... so um die 20 Stiche. ...





Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> ... Meine Freundin hatte schon mal über 100 Stiche bei 5-10 Minuten Reifenwechsel. ...



Dachte erst, hier wäre noch niemand so richtig durchlöchert worden ...





Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hey, das klingt doch mal gut. Danke für den Tip!
> Wenn sich der Kram bewährt, nehme ich ihn in den nächsten Südafrika-Urlaub mit.





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab festgesellt, dass man Mückenzeug lieber vor Ort kauft. ... .




In Ländern mit Malaria, Gelbfieber, Dengue, West-Nil-Virus und so weiter sollte man sich einzig und allein auf Mittel mit DEET *verlassen. Das ist nach wie vor das EINZIGE Mittel, das weltweit gegen jede Art von Mücken zuverlässig wirkt.

Je noch Höhe der Dosierung reicht einmal eincremen bis zu acht Stunden lang. Ansonsten möglichst helle, lange Kleidung tragen, immer unter einem Moskitonetz schlafen.

DEET ist aber nicht ganz ohne, deswegen UNBEDINGT die Anwendungshinweise beachten.


*siehe auch Wikipedia



suro schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei Bremsenstichen sollte man aufpassen. Mich hat vor 4-5 Jahren eine gestochen und dann ist Borrelliose ausgebrochen. Dagegen sind Zecken nicht wirklich gefährlich. Bei Zecken hat man noch die Möglichkeit, das wenn man sie innerhalb von 24 Stunden raus macht, das da gar nix passiert.
> Nicht alle Bremsen übertragen das, aber es gibt welche!
> ..



Nach allgemeiner Auffassung ist die Gefahr, an Borreliose zu kommen, durch Zeckenbisse relativ hoch. Auch wenn man die Zecke entfernt. Folgenfrei bleibt es mit Sicherheit nur, wenn das Mistvieh noch nicht gebissen hat, denn sowohl Erreger der B. als auch der FSME werden mit dem Speichel der Zecke übertragen. Deswegen sollte man auch zum Entfernen eine Zeckenkarte benutzen. Denn werden die Drecksteile beim Entfernen gequetscht, sondern sie noch mehr Speichel ab (kotzen quasi in die Wunde) und die Gefahr zu erkranken steigt. 
Weiterhin Zecken niemals heraus drehen, diese Methode ist veraltet, die Gefahr, das der Kopf abreißt relativ hoch.
Man fühlt es übrigens deutlich, wenn sich die Zecke löst, das fühlt dich in etwa an, wie wenn man einen riesigen Pickel ausdrückt.

Der Top-Tipp gegen Zeckenbisse: rasierte Beine (haben die meisten Mädels ja eh). 
Zecken hocken meist im hohen Gras und lassen sich von vorbei kommenden Wirten im  Vorbeigehen abstreifen. Je weniger Halt die Viehcher auf den Beinen haben, desto weniger Chance haben sie.
Ach so ja, im hohen Gras auch nicht hinsetzen.
Außerdem hat es bei mir noch keine Zecke unter eine Lycra-Short geschafft, das Gummi am Bein scheint also fest genug zu sitzen. Deswegen lieber eine unter die Baggy ziehen, wenn man in Risikogebieten wohnt.


Neben den typischen Mücken gibt es auch andere Viecher, die beißen. Bremsen sind wohl die bekanntesten, gerne entzünden sich auch Bisse der Gnitzen und Kriebelmücken. Auch hier mal einen Blick in Wikipedia werfen...

Die Auswahl der Opfer erfolgt bei allen Beiss-Viehchern übrigens nach "Geschmack". Der persönliche Körpergeruch spielt hier eine Rolle, welcher wenig von der Hygiene abhängig ist.
Weiterhin sind Körpertemperatur und CO-2-Ausstoss Faktoren, durch die Parasiten uns finden.



Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Ja, ein Moskitonetz.
> 
> Und Fliegengitter an Türen und Fenstern.
> 
> Chemie ist tabu bei so kleinen Kindern.



Es gibt auch so etwas wie Moskitozelte für ganz kleine Kids, die noch nicht rumkrabbeln.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juli 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Dachte erst, hier wäre noch niemand so richtig durchlöchert worden ...



Also, ganz ehrlich, mir haben die 9 Stiche auf ner echt kurzen Tour (Stunde oder so), von denen 6 heftigst angeschwollen sind, gereicht... 
Aber auch das "durchlöchert" kenn ich, das is allerdings schon länger her: Südfrankreich, bei 100 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen. Damals allerdings keine so heftigen Reaktionen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, das glaub ich ...

Mir hat mal ein einziger Biss einer Gnitze gereicht, und der ganze Unterarm ist angeschwollen, Handgelenk bis Ellbogen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (8. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Ja, ein Moskitonetz.
> 
> Und Fliegengitter an Türen und Fenstern.
> 
> Chemie ist tabu bei so kleinen Kindern.




Ich hatte ja gehofft, das jemand was zum Einreiben ohne megaviel Chemie kennt. Sonnencreme gibt es ja auch für die Würmer... Und Fliegengitter sind eh an den Fenstern.
Wenn sie draussen rumwuselt, kann ich sie ja nicht in ein Moskitonetz hüllen.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mal die Variante mit dem Duft-Öl versuchen...



lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Mücken sind lästig aber es geht, Bremsen sind die Hälle und geben handtellergroße Placken!
> Ich steh ja bei sowas eher auf die "natürliche" Variante statt "Anti-Brumm" etc. Meine Wahl fällt auf Nelkenöl und das funktioniert super. Gibts in ausreichender Größe bei den Pferdeleuten und man erstickt auch nich wirklich durch den Geruch.
> https://www.equiva.com/sp-naturlicher-insektenschutz/
> 
> ...



Morgen mach ich mal einen Selbstversuch mit Pfefferminzöl (ist halt grad da). Mal schauen, ob's was hilft. Das Viechzeugs nimmt hier langsam überhand.

Moskitonetz ist doch Quatsch. Am besten leint man die Kleine dann noch an, damit sie nicht raus kann


----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Moskitonetz ist doch Quatsch.





Mosiktonetze retten in manchen Teilen der Welt Leben.


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Mosiktonetze retten in manchen Teilen der Welt Leben.



echt? 

Es ging darum, ein 2jähriges Kind zu "schützen", und dass das Kind jetzt im Sommer nicht ständig im Zimmer unterm Mosquitonetz hocken wird, dürfte jedem normalen Mensch klar sein. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die den Fernseher als Baby-Sitter sehen. In dem Fall dürfte das funktionieren


----------



## Zara Bernard (8. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> echt?



Ganz echt, ja.



scylla schrieb:


> Es ging darum, ein 2jähriges Kind zu "schützen", und dass das Kind jetzt  im Sommer nicht ständig im Zimmer unterm Mosquitonetz hocken wird,  dürfte jedem normalen Mensch klar sein. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die  den Fernseher als Baby-Sitter sehen. In dem Fall dürfte das  funktionieren



Nicht gleich beleidigt sein. 
Wenn ich in einer Gelsenverseuchten Gegend wohn, muß ich mir aber vielleicht schon eine Alternative für das Kind überlegen.
Besser als die chemische Keule oder ein gelsengeplagtes Kind.


----------



## smaeki (16. Juli 2013)

Für alle die keinen besonderen Wert auf ökologisch abbaubar oder dergleichen legen, kann ich wirklich nur Anti Brumm (forte) empfehlen. Ich selbst reagiere auch sehr empfindlich auf die stechenden und beißenden Fiecher und habe dann über eine Woche was davon. Und das Zeug hilft auch gegen Zecken, auf meiner letzen Tour hatte meine Begleitung gleich zwei von den Biestern eingesammelt, ich dagegen bin von allem verschont geblieben. Ich benutze es selbst seit Jahren und bin absolut überzeugt davon. Mittlerweile gibt es wohl auch andere Zusammensetzungen von Anti Brumm, für die sensibelchen unter uns, wie die Wirken weiß ich aber nicht. 
Liebe Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (17. Juli 2013)

HallO!

ich kenne das Problem zu gut. Zusätzlich lieben mich die Zecken. 

Ich benutze nun seit längerem ein Spray von DM und bin sehr zufrieden... allerdings ist der Geruch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.... aber in Verbindung mit Sixtufit passt es... ;-)

Sollte doch ein Stich vorhanden sein habe ich einen Soforthilfestick dabei....


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Variante mit dem Duft-Öl versuchen...
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen mach ich mal einen Selbstversuch mit Pfefferminzöl (ist halt grad da). Mal schauen, ob's was hilft. Das Viechzeugs nimmt hier langsam überhand.


 
Und, Scylla, wie war das mit dem Pfefferminzöl?
Ich schwöre derzeit auf Antibrumm .

Zum Thema Zecken und rasierte Beine: Hatte vor kurzem eine Zecke an der Wade und eine im Gesicht - und nein, ich trage nicht Vollbart und meine Beine sind natürlich Haarfrei! Rasieren allein hilft also nicht.

Gruß Lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2013)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Und, Scylla, wie war das mit dem Pfefferminzöl?



ich hab mich quasi damit übergossen. Resultat war, dass mir von dem Gestank fast schlecht wurde, den Mücken aber anscheinend nicht die Bohne. Zumindest hat's sie wohl auch nicht angelockt, da ich hinterher schlicht und einfach genauso zerstochen war wie immer.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (17. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab mich quasi damit übergossen. Resultat war, dass mir von dem Gestank fast schlecht wurde, den Mücken aber anscheinend nicht die Bohne. Zumindest hat's sie wohl auch nicht angelockt, da ich hinterher schlicht und einfach genauso zerstochen war wie immer.


 
Hmm, Versuch wars wert. Dann also weiter Antibrumm.


----------



## maxton (22. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Viecher schon gestochen haben und ich hab nix dabei, pflück ich mir ein paar Blätter Spitzwegerich oder Breitwegerich zerwutzel sie zwischen den Fingern oder kau ihn schön weich und streich ihn auf die Stiche und gut iss.

Gruss Maxton.


----------



## Vaena (23. Juli 2013)

Lavendelöl hilft sowohl die Biester wegzuhalten, als auch gegen den Juckreiz...allerdings riecht man wie Omi's Kleiderschrank


----------



## Apnea (23. Juli 2013)

Kurzer Tip: meine Frau sieht nach nem Mückenstich aus, als hätte sie bei ner Demonstration ein gummigeschoss aus 10m getroffen. Nix, wirklich gar nix, hat dagegen geholfen. Jetzt hat sie so ein Brandeisen, wie ich es nenne. Bite away heißt es, glaube ich. Das wird so 40-50 Grad warm. Auf den Stich halten, fertig. Je früher nach dem Stich, je besser. Aber auch nach einigen Stunden noch funktioniert es. Sie bekommt so gut wie keine Schwellungen mehr, der Juckreiz ist auch weg. Vor dem Kauf hat sie es mit einem Löffel getestet. Also Löffel in heißes Wasser halten, etwas abkühlen lassen, auf nen Stich halten für 6 Sekunden oder 10.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2016)

Hilfe Zeckenalarm 
Jetzt hab ich über 10 Jahre keine Zecke mehr gehabt und nun vor 2 Wochen ne Miniminizecke aus der Kniekehle operiert und heute ne ganze Familie eingesammelt. Die große und 2 kleine hab ich gleich vor Ort bemerkt, danach hab ich mir bei jedem Stop die Beine abgesucht und einmal sogar Schuhe ausgezogen und abgeklopft und Strümpfe abgewischt. Daheim nochmal abgesucht und als ich unter die Dusche wollte, da hab ich Schuhe und Strümpfe schon lange ausgehabt, oberhalb vom Knöchel doch noch ne Minimini gefunden. Mit nem frischgeschliffenen Messer hab ich sie letztendlich abgekriegt.
Ich glaub ich hab jetzt schon Zeckenpanik, mich juckts überall, wenn das so weitergeht  so ein Mist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juni 2016)

Messer?

Es gibt eine sog. "Zeckenkarte" (bekommst u.a. im Fressnapf oder ähnliche Tierzubehör-Läden). Hat Kreditkartengrösse, ist bei mir immer dabei und funktioniert sicher.





Edit: und bitte NICHT am Zeckenkörper anfassen, (dabei drückt man den Darminhalt incl. der Borelien in die Wunde), drehen beim Entfernen (es bricht der Zeckenkopf ab und der Schlamassel geht richtig los!) oder mit Öl/Klebstoff benetzen.

Bei einem Zeckenbiss dauert es 12 bis 24 h bis die Borelien in die Wunde gewandert sind. Also bevor man da jetzt im Trail hektisch wird und unnötig Schaden anrichtet, lieber einen Fachmann aufsuchen (zur Not die Ambulanz im KKH) und den Parasiten professionell entfernen lassen. 

Und nicht so viel Pausen machen. Schön wenn man nur normal spazierengeht, hat die Zecke kaum eine Chance aufzuklettern.


----------



## sommerfrische (3. Juni 2016)

Nachdem mich Anfang Mai eine Zecke erwischt hat, die ich NICHT gleich bemerkt habe, bin ich auch zeckenpanisch geworden. Heute bei schwülwarmen 24 Grad in lang/lang mit Hals/Kopftuch durch die Grüne Hölle  Isartrails gepfügt, weil alles durch die Feuchtigkeit und Wärme so zugewuchert ist, dass ich ständig Gras etc gestreift habe und die lauernden Biester förmlich sehen konnte.

Wird eh ein gruseliges Jahr hier in Süddeutschland: in der feuchten Wärme brüten so viele Mücken etc wie noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (3. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hilfe Zeckenalarm
> ... Mit nem frischgeschliffenen Messer hab ich sie letztendlich abgekriegt.
> Ich glaub ich hab jetzt schon Zeckenpanik, mich juckts überall, wenn das so weitergeht  so ein Mist.



  

Da gibt's deutlich gefahrfreiere Methoden ...

... wie schon Robert erwähnt oder so ein Teil:


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2016)

Die Zeckengeräte und Pinzetten in unserem Haushalt waren für das Miniding viel zu grob.
Da kamen mir die frisch geschliffenen Messer grad recht  




Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> ....
> Und nicht so viel Pausen machen. Schön wenn man nur normal spazierengeht, hat die Zecke kaum eine Chance aufzuklettern.



Ich vermute, dass ich mir die eine Zecke beim Pipimachen geholt hab und die Familie beim Bike bergauf schieben. Da es geregnet hat wollt ich Richtung Heimweg starten und da kam mir ein Pfad in den Sinn, da hab ich bisher den Einstieg noch nicht gefunden und den hab ich von unten hochgeschoben. Nach kurzer Strecke war der schon ziemlich verwildert und dann hats mich schon an der Wade gekitzelt. Dann verschieb ich die weitere Begehung lieber mal auf den nächsten Winter 

Außerdem werd ich als erstes meine Beine rasieren und mal Ballistol versuchen und nach der Zeckenkarte guck ich auch.

@Schwimmer - mit so ner Pinzette soll das funktionieren? da rutscht die Zecke doch ab, schon probiert?



sommerfrische schrieb:


> ......Heute bei schwülwarmen 24 Grad in lang/lang mit Hals/Kopftuch durch die Grüne Hölle  Isartrails gepfügt,..........



Sowas ist unvorstellbar  so wie ich schwitze, das muss anders gehn


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem werd ich als erstes meine Beine rasieren und mal Ballistol versuchen und nach der Zeckenkarte guck ich auch. [...]


Mit Ballistol? Das wirkt auch gegen Zecken, oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juni 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mit Ballistol? Das wirkt auch gegen Zecken, oder wie?


Eher nicht...


----------



## Aninaj (4. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> mit so ner Pinzette soll das funktionieren? da rutscht die Zecke doch ab, schon probiert?



Wir nutzen auch so eine spezielle ZeckenPinzette (gibt es in Apotheken) und das funktioniert wunderbar sogar mit den ganz kleinen Minizecken = Nymphen. Haben immer eine im 1. Hilfeset dabei


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Mit Ballistol? Das wirkt auch gegen Zecken, oder wie?



http://www.ballistol.de/45-0-Stichfrei.html


Das hab ich noch gefunden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zecken-borreliose.711783/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gesu...bwissen-zu-zecken-borreliose-und-fsme.625691/

OK, ne Zeckenpinzette wird auch noch besorgt, danke


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Schwimmer - mit so ner Pinzette soll das funktionieren? da rutscht die Zecke doch ab, schon probiert?
> ...



Ja logo, funktioniert prima ...
... wie @Aninaj schon anmerkte: Apotheke ...
... ich habe das Modell, die habe ich in der Apotheke (vor Ort) gekauft ...

https://www.shop-apotheke.com/arzne...word}&ef_id=V1NcZgAAARJYMJ8e:20160604225534:s


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...
> @Schwimmer - mit so ner Pinzette soll das funktionieren? da rutscht die Zecke doch ab, schon probiert?
> ...


Denkfehler vielleicht? So wird die angesetzt:




Die Plastik-Zeckenzangen funktionieren aus eigener Erfahrung eher schlecht. Die Zeckenkarte ist dagegen 'idiotensicher'.


----------



## frechehex (5. Juni 2016)

Diese kann i net empfehlen, bei der Variante von Robert fährst mit der Karte direkt unter den Körper - Kopf und ziehst die Zecke raus. Bei dieser kann´s passieren das der Kopf abreißt.
Unten angehängtes Beispiel ist von Hunden. Ich hab damit im werksärztl. Dienst tgl. Zecken entfernt, ohne Probleme. Kostet glaub nen Euro im Fressnapf. Gibt´s in 3 Größen.
Die andere Variante ist die rote Zange - hab ich in der Praxis keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Damit kann man den Kopf leider wieder sehr leicht abreißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Diese kann i net empfehlen, bei der Variante von Robert fährst mit der Karte direkt unter den Körper - Kopf und ziehst die Zecke raus. Bei dieser kann´s passieren das der Kopf abreißt.
> Unten angehängtes Beispiel ist von Hunden. Ich hab damit im werksärztl. Dienst tgl. Zecken entfernt, ohne Probleme. Kostet glaub nen Euro im Fressnapf. Gibt´s in 3 Größen.
> Die andere Variante ist die rote Zange - hab ich in der Praxis keine gute Erfahrung gemacht. Damit kann man den Kopf leider wieder sehr leicht abreißen


Die von Dir gezeigten grünen Haken funktioniert exakt wie die Pinzette oder die Zeckenkarte.


----------



## frechehex (5. Juni 2016)

Mit der Pinzette würde ich so nen Ding net entfernen, hab die Angst zu fest zuzudrücken...
Ich hab gottseidank (klopfe gegen meinen Holzkopf) seit 2 Jahren keine mehr gehabt


----------



## frechehex (5. Juni 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Messer?
> 
> Es gibt eine sog. "Zeckenkarte" (bekommst u.a. im Fressnapf oder ähnliche Tierzubehör-Läden). Hat Kreditkartengrösse, ist bei mir immer dabei und funktioniert sicher.
> 
> ...



Öl od Klebstoff sollte man nicht verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juni 2016)

frechehex schrieb:


> Öl od Klebstoff sollte man nicht verwenden.


Jup, steht alles nach 'NICHT'.


----------



## Florian301 (5. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

Bist du nen  Mädchen, oder was? 

Für mich schaut das aus wie nen blauer Fleck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (5. Juni 2016)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bist du nen  Mädchen, oder was?
> 
> Für mich schaut das aus wie nen blauer Fleck...



Nein, aber nachdem ich wegen eine Zecke (Borreliose) ein halbes Jahr Antibiotika nehmen musste bin ich vorsichtig!


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Juni 2016)

Bei Borelliose bildet sich meist ein roter Ring, der auch wandern kann. So wie auf dem Foto sehen meine Stiche auch oft aus; da hatte sich scheinbar ein "Blauer Fleck" gebildet, der grade abheilt. Ich bekomme sehr leicht blaue Flecken- auch bei "normalen" Stichen, die sich manchmal zusätzlich noch entzünden. Ich bin aber kein Fachmann und dies ist kein medizinischer Rat!!!!!!!! ; ich hatte nur beides schon - Borelliose und oft solch ein "Stichbild". Daher besser zum Arzt, wenn Du zweifelst.


----------



## frechehex (5. Juni 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ich wurde letzten Freitag im Spessart total oft gestochen. Die meisten Stiche sind weg. Einer geht aber als nicht weg.
> Kennt jmd solche Stiche/Reaktionen? Besser mal zum Arzt? Zeckenbiss sieht anders aus, oder? Ich durfte vor ein paar Jahren ein halbes Jahr lang Antibiotika nehmen wegen einem Zeckenbiss...



Schaut aus wie nen Insektenstich. Bei mir sehen die a immer so aus. Aber wennst Dir unsicher bist, is ein Arztbesuch nicht schlecht. Ferndiagnosen


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Jup, steht alles nach 'NICHT'.



Sorry verlesen


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Nein, aber nachdem ich wegen eine Zecke (Borreliose) ein halbes Jahr Antibiotika nehmen musste bin ich vorsichtig!



Das Mädchen bezog sich auf dieses Unterforum: Ladies only... 

Ansonsten sagt die Wissenschaft, dass Borreliose zwar in seltenen Fällen duch Bremsen übertragen werden (s.o.) , bisher aber kein Fall bekannt ist, wo die Bakterien durch Mücken oder andere Stechviecher übertragen wurden. Wenn's also keine Bremse war und du da aus dem Stich keine Zecke gezogen hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl eher sehr klein...


----------



## Florian301 (5. Juni 2016)

Ups.. Habe ich wohl übersehen. Bin nur am Handy. Sorry!


----------



## Perlenkette (5. Juni 2016)

Naja die meisten Zeckenbisse bleiben unbemerkt; meiner damals auch. Ich hatte nur das "Glück", in einer FSME-Krisenregion gewesen zu sein; die Ärzte im KH waren bzgl Zecken aufmerksamer als hier.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Naja die meisten Zeckenbisse bleiben unbemerkt; meiner damals auch. Ich hatte nur das "Glück", in einer FSME-Krisenregion gewesen zu sein; die Ärzte im KH waren bzgl Zecken aufmerksamer als hier.



Zeckenstiche  aber unbemerkt? Okay klar, man merkt nicht, wenn die Viecher stechen, aber wenn ich draußen unterwegs war, dann schau ich eigentlich immer nach Zecken. Die hängen ja schon ne Weile und saugen sich voll. Und die FSME Impfung ist natürlich Pflicht, wenn man so viel im Grünen rumtobt. Aber vielleicht sind wir hier im Süden stärker sensibilisiert dafür, weil's einfach auch FSME Risikogebiet ist.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2016)

Ich war noch nie dagegen geimpft und werds noch nicht tun obwohl hier auch FSME Risikogebiet ist.
Ich hab aber früher mal auf eine andere Impfung reagiert und das war nicht lustig.

Heut bin ich rasiert und mit Ballistol übergossen gefahren und ich hab höheres Gras gemieden, keine Zecke


----------



## frechehex (6. Juni 2016)

I bin a net geimpft und komm aus nem FSME-Gebiet.
Verwende Anti-Brumm u guck nach Zecken...
Es gibt aber a Menschen die ziehen die Viecher an und welche net.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2016)

wie erwähnt 



Mausoline schrieb:


> ...Jetzt hab ich über 10 Jahre keine Zecke mehr gehabt und nun vor 2 Wochen....



hab wohl inzwischen ne anziehende Duftmarke entwickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2016)

Ich bin ein Zeckenmagnet und trotzdem der Meinung, dass Vorsichtsmassnahmen statt Panik angebracht sind.

Die wären: bei Pausen statt im Grass auf einer Bank/Felsen sitzen. Helm nicht ins Grass legen. Während der Tour ab und zu schauen, ob an den Beinen/Armen irgendwas krabbelt. Nach der Tour den Körper gründlich auf Zecken absuchen, auch Rücken/Nacken. NIEMALS Klamotten, die auf Tour mit dabei waren, aufs Bett schmeissen, sonst können es sich etwaige "Mitreisende" im Bett gemütlich machen und dann an ungewöhlicher Stelle zubeissen (Rücken etc.).

Auch wichtig: gefundene Zecken IMMER vernichten!

Und ruhig bleiben: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass frau sich selber auf Tour schrottet, ist bestimmt um einiges höher, als an FSME zu erkranken.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte letzte Woche meine ersten zwei Zecken in meinem Leben obwohl ich in einem Risikogebiet lebe (war schon ein Risikogebiet als ich noch klein war). Die Zecken hatten noch nicht angebissen und ich konnte sie beim Duschen leicht entfernen. 
Ich bin zwar gegen FSME geimpft, hatte aber bei beiden Impfungen ziemlich üble Begleiterscheinungen (Nesselfieber...). Ich glaube auch, dass ich mich eher selber auf einer Tour schrotte als dass ich an FSME erkranke


----------

